# Egg collection - without sedation anyone?



## Gillybean81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently changed clinics. My new doctor who is medical director there is only working in Ireland since last year after working for years in the uk. 

He has offered me the option of sedation or local anaesthetic for egg collection. He said nearly 100% of egg collections in Ireland are done under sedation. My previous 2 at old clinic were. 

Dr said I could just get local anaesthetic and be awake for EC. He said I would then be able to watch it on monitor. On plus sidethere would be very little recovery time but I'm a bit nervous

Any experiences or advice would be great.


----------



## stringer (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi. I'm hoping someone has some advice for you (and me!)
I have had 3 rounds of ivf and 1 feta. I have always had a general anaesthetic for egg collection. We have had to change clinic as ours has shut and the new clinic only use sedation. I am really panicking. I know how much pain I have always been in post op and when I had my pacemaker fitted under sedation it was horrific. Anyone give me any advice?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I've had two lots of egg collection with local anaesthetic....the first time was unpleasant but the second time I was laughing and joking with the nurses. I personally think it depends on the skill of the person doing the collection. 

I would do it with local again so I guess it wasn't that bad   xx


----------



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi I had sedation for both of mine and both times didn't feel anything and was sleepy. Loads better than general anaesthetic which makes me ill. Hope this helps you both. Xx


----------



## Gillybean81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Stringer, 
I had both my previous egg collections under sedation. Didn't feel any pain. I remember being able to hear people talking but wasn't awear of what was going on. 

Also remember feeling a pulling/dragging sensation but def no pain. 

Not sure if I'm brave enough to be awake for the procedure. I'd be interested to see what's going on but I know if anything went wrong I'd panic.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I've had both of my collections under sedation, I don't think I'd personally like it with only a local. I didn't feel a thing and don't remember anything neither. Think I prefer it like that. X


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi. I had my last collection with local anaesthetic and gas and air and fenal I think it was called pain relief and i was fine. Having same again on Monday!  I loved knowing there and then how many eggs I'd got! Plus I do love a dabble on the gas and air   good luck!


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

The first time I was told it was sedation and that I wouldnt remember anything- to me it was like a general anaesthetic but just felt sleepy after, not groggy- experienced NO pain and it all went fine. The second time i had two local anaesthetic injections in my cervix, a voltarol up my a***, a pethadine injection in my a*** ehich felt like being kicked VERY hard and made me woozy and gas and air. I only had four eggs collected but it was NOT FUN. I would choose not to be awake if there was ever a next time. Best of luck


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

I once had EC  with a local as they had a problem with stock when we went at the weekend. I had natural IVF so only had 2 eggs collected but it wasnt very comfortable at all, plus I didnt really like being awake in the theatre hearing them talking, watching what was happeneing etc. On the plus side though I recovered very qucikly and was up and about pretty much straight away. Personally, I prefer sedation as its a lovely feeling going off to sleep, I always recovered well with no side effects.

Good luck x


----------



## LadyLam (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi
I had one with only a local + gas and air, it was awful and I cried all the way through, I definitely wouldn't do it again, I changed clinic. My second egg collection I was sedated... no problem at all.
LLx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a really extensive thread from a while ago about egg collection. The link can be found here (in the Useful Threads post)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5886333#msg5886333

Good luck whatever you decide xxx


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got back from my 2nd egg collection,  I had local, gas and air, and other stuff on a drip.  This one was more painful than the other 1. My left side hurt quite bad, but right side was fine, can remember my left side been painful last time. Not sure why one side hurt but it's over with now. I still would not havr GA for it. Currently sat at home with my hot bean bag feeling very tired


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I had EC with sedation and also do ET with mild sedation as my cervix is really difficult to find & ended up with 4 consultants & 2 lots of clamps on first one! 
I thought I slept all the way through EC with sedation but nurse said I talked to her all the way through it! I was fine after sedation, completly normal by afternoon xx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi - I have just had EC under local anesthetic with sedation and it was fine.  I was really nervous before I went in and after the sedation and local injection I felt virtually nothing.  Certainly there was no sharp feeling - just a bit of maneuvering whilst they get your eggs.  My previous EC's have all been under general anesthetic and so I didn't know a thing.  But actually I preferred being awake!!


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I had both of my egg collections under local and was able to watch on the screen. My OH was in with me too. It was ok, a little painful at times but I would rather do local than be sedated I think. 

Good luck

Claire x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

The two times I have gone to EC, I had heavy sedation, and remembered absolutely nothing from a couple of minutes after the anaesthetist began administering the drugs until I woke up in recovery. One of my ovaries is difficult to reach, so I personally would never consider using just local anaesthetic and light sedation. I only had a few follicles each time, but still felt kind of sore the rest of the day post-EC (and I do think my consultant was very good, I had virtually no bleeding from the procedure). I came out of the sedation quite quickly, ravenously ate the breakfast they brought, and was totally ready to go about an hour before the nurse came to do her final checks and send me on my way. So, for me personally, a big thumbs-up for being fully sedated during EC.


----------

